# Enlisted to Officer?



## sigma (Nov 30, 2009)

This may sound retarded, but google just isn't helping.  If one were to be an enlisted SF Soldier, say 18e (or likewise) and wanted to go through OCS or Green to Gold to become an officer, what happens in that process?  From what I understand, the soldier would have to re-attend the Q-course to be an officer within SF, and meet all the requirements for time in grade etc.  

_What happens in the meantime though, as an LT?_  Once you are assigned a branch, are you sent to  [needs of the Army]?  Would you keep the Tab/Beret?  Is it required that the soldier intends to return to SF once the requirements are met?  Just curious, and I can't find squat about it.  :)


----------



## demo18c (Nov 30, 2009)

OK so you will have to go to the big army for awhile till you are a 1rst LT(promotable). Of course you keep the tab but I do not think you can wear the beret outside of the regiment. I also believe that the only protion you will have to attend in the q-course is the 18A and maybe robin sage again(not sure about that) but everthing esle you will have done already...ie SERE...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 30, 2009)

I know that if you're wired tight as an enlisted member in the Ranger Regiment, and hit OCS/G2G or whatever suits you at the time, you can return to lead a platoon... I know 3 people that did just that... one was a TL in my platoon, then SL in a different platoon... 1 was my platoon's WSL when I got to 3/75, and one was my team leader/squad leader... It's the one exception to the 1LT rule for officers in the 75th, and I'm pretty sure it requires the recommendation of the Battalion commander and the subsequent blessing of the RCO.

SF has higher requirements so like 18C said, you'll probably have to party in the big army for promotion's sake..


----------



## car (Nov 30, 2009)

sigma said:


> This may sound retarded, but google just isn't helping.  If one were to be an enlisted SF Soldier, say 18e (or likewise) and wanted to go through OCS or Green to Gold to become an officer, what happens in that process?  From what I understand, the soldier would have to re-attend the Q-course to be an officer within SF, and meet all the requirements for time in grade etc.
> 
> _What happens in the meantime though, as an LT?_  Once you are assigned a branch, are you sent to  [needs of the Army]?  Would you keep the Tab/Beret?  Is it required that the soldier intends to return to SF once the requirements are met?  Just curious, and I can't find squat about it.  :)



Once you've earned the tab, it's yours. The berets (green, tan or maroon) are classified as an organizational headgear. So, fer instance, you're asigned to, uhm, 1st CAV, you still wear the tab, but you put the black beret of execellence on (or earn your Stetson and spurs). The little wool rags (of the three primary colors) stay with their appropriate units. There are exceptions, of course (green berets at DLI come to mind, but that's because the Soldiers wearing them are expected to return to the SF community - it's even written into 670-1), but those exceptions arent't even close to the norm. Expect to wear the black beret if you're not in an SF, Ranger, or Airborne unit.

Use your position to teach the idiots how to properly wear a beret - no matter what flavor it is.


----------

